# Logitech G502 - Mausrad viel zu empfindlich?! Montagsmodell?



## SucheNeuenSpielePC (27. September 2014)

Ist das Mausrad der Logitech G502 immer so empfindlich? oder habe ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt? 

Der Waffenwechsel in Spielen wie CS:GO zb gestaltet sich damit ziemlich schwierig ... und nein ich möchte nicht die waffen auf den zahlen wechseln

Ich werde die daher echt zurückschicken. Das nervt gewaltig. Ichh hoffe, das ist nur ein Montagsmodell, weil an sich ist die Maus gut so.


----------



## hatterboy (27. September 2014)

SucheNeuenSpielePC schrieb:


> Ist das Mausrad der Logitech G502 immer so empfindlich? oder habe ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt?
> 
> Der Waffenwechsel in Spielen wie CS:GO zb gestaltet sich damit ziemlich schwierig ... und nein ich möchte nicht die waffen auf den zahlen wechseln
> 
> Ich werde die daher echt zurückschicken. Das nervt gewaltig. Ichh hoffe, das ist nur ein Montagsmodell, weil an sich ist die Maus gut so.



Ich habe das gleiche Maus und meine ist nicht empfindlich. Tausch es um, das Maus in sich finde ich super.

Darren


----------



## GordonFreeman (27. September 2014)

Hast du den Raster deaktiviert?
Im Treiber kann man einstellen wie viele Zeile der pro klick gehen soll, stell dass vll mal runter.


----------



## SucheNeuenSpielePC (27. September 2014)

GordonFreeman schrieb:


> Hast du den Raster deaktiviert?
> Im Treiber kann man einstellen wie viele Zeile der pro klick gehen soll, stell dass vll mal runter.



zum Mausrad kann ich da nichts finden

wo stell ich die geschwindigkeit/empfindlichkeit vom Mausrad ruunter?


----------



## SucheNeuenSpielePC (27. September 2014)

*push*


----------



## GordonFreeman (27. September 2014)

SucheNeuenSpielePC schrieb:


> zum Mausrad kann ich da nichts finden
> 
> wo stell ich die geschwindigkeit/empfindlichkeit vom Mausrad ruunter?


Mhh, gibts scheinbar doch nicht, dachte ich hätte da was gesehen.


----------



## blaba (27. September 2014)

Die Taste direkt unter dem Scrollrad ist fürs einrasten, oder eben für's lösen (für Bildläufe, große Dokumente etc.). Vermutlich ist die bei dir auf Bildlauf gestellt und dadurch extrem sensibel.


----------



## T'PAU (28. September 2014)

blaba schrieb:


> Die Taste direkt unter dem Scrollrad ist fürs einrasten, oder eben für's lösen (für Bildläufe, große Dokumente etc.). Vermutlich ist die bei dir auf Bildlauf gestellt und dadurch extrem sensibel.




Sorry, aber wer das im Spiel nicht merkt, dass die Rasterung aus ist, soll sich keine G502 kaufen. 

Mal im Ernst: Ich meine schon gelesen zu haben, dass bei der 502 die Mausrad-Rasterung teilweise ungenau arbeitet, wenn man Dokumente/Seiten hin und herscrollt. Da werden dann mehrere Raster "ausgelassen" usw.
Ich meine sowas bei meiner 502 auch schon beobachtet zu haben. Da ich im Alltag die Rasterung aber meist nie drin hab, hab ich da noch nicht so drauf geachtet.
Beim spielen (Wafenwechsel) ist mir noch nichts negatives aufgefallen, ausser dass die Rasterung recht hart ist und das Mausrad ein wenig rutschig.


----------

